# Backpack and Rifle Sling



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I need some advice regarding the incompatibility of my backpack and rifle sling. When I'm hiking around the hills with my backpack on and have my rifle slung over the shoulder, the rifle sling tends to slip off my shoulder easily. I have come up with a little velcro system that essentially holds the 2 together, but it's not ideal. Does this make sense?

Anyone aware of a sling system that plays nice with backpack straps?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhh, need the mother of invention. Sounds like a million dollar idea. I'll let you know how it works out. :O•-: 














J/K. Sounds like your on to something.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey tapehoser
My remedy to that problem is to strap your sling inside of your back packs chest strap. By doing so the sling will not slide back and forth on top of your back pack strap. The only downside is if you have to quickly draw your rifle you have to get in the habit of undoing your chest strap.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Or you can check out Eberlestock bags they are a bit pricey but I think you are getting a pretty good setup. Im looking at getting the X2 myself and possibly later a mini me. They have them at Cabela's and Sportsman's Warehouse.

Here is the link to their site!

http://www.eberlestock.com/hunting.htm


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh and just a thought too! If your current backpack has MOLLE loops maybe say on the side or something you could just purchase the scabbards and with some ingenuity, it should work just as well. I believe the scabbards retail anywhere from $49 to $59 depending on the type.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use two Cabelas external frame packs, Alaskan III and I can't remember the name of the newer model. Each pack has a contraption that holds a longarm allowing one to pull the gun off the pack quickly. Well, if you rig it with short velcro straps instead of the OEM webbing straps.

I can't find a decent pic at the moment. This one here shows the buttstock of my little model 7 .300 WSM in it's "sock" along side my right leg. It's Cabelas' latest bestest external frame pack.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of the old Alaskan III external pack. The rifle is rigged behind my right arm so I can grab it with my left hand and jerk it out of the velcro straps:


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Found this over on another board:

https://kifaru.net/gunbearer_hunt.html

I *will* be purchasing one of these very soon!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting.

Keep us posted.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I also use the Cabela's Alaskan frame (I just attach my fanny pack to the shelf). I've taken off the top bar and my sling fits snuggly in corner by the post and second bar. It fits so snuggly that it cost me a nice buck this year.  

Good luck figuring out a system or finding a product that fits your needs.


----------

